# Valve / Steam exposed customer data to other customers



## drmike (Dec 27, 2015)

Caching layer at Steam exposed game subscribers info to other subscribers.  


Details here: http://www.dailydot.com/politics/steam-bug-leaks-player-account-information/


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 27, 2015)

Glad I didn't login to Steam on Christmas or Christmas Eve, people would know all of my info (that's already publicly available).


----------



## AuroraZero (Dec 27, 2015)

Good thing my power has been off since Christmas morning 11:30 am I guess. What in the sam hell is wrong with these people? Do they ever use their damned heads for more then hat racks? I just hope one of these times some one sues the shit out of them. This is becoming a damned plague. The sad part of it is most people are like oh well nothing can be done now it has happened. Just going to get worse until some one makes them responsible for their data they collect.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Dec 27, 2015)

Brilliant Christmas gift from our Lord and Saviour, Gay-Ben.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 31, 2015)

New announment: http://store.steampowered.com/news/19852/



> "In response to this specific attack, caching rules managed by a Steam web caching partner were deployed in order to both minimize the impact on Steam Store servers and continue to route legitimate user traffic," Valve writes. "During the second wave of this attack, a second caching configuration was deployed that incorrectly cached web traffic for authenticated users. This configuration error resulted in some users seeing Steam Store responses which were generated for other users."
> 
> 
> The bug was live from 11:50AM PST to 1:20PM PST and affected only users browsing the Steam Store at that time. If you didn't access your own private information on Steam during this window, you're fine. Valve is working to identify users whose information may have been compromised and promises to contact them.


----------

